# Question about a price - single driveway, per push.



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

I ma sure that question was asked before, so if there is a tread, please link it.

Let's say after a snowstorm you drive down the road and a homeowner stops you and asks you to plow his flat 12ft wide, 100 ft long driveway and just stock the snow at the end of the driveway. What would you charge ? 

What exactly is meant by "per push" ?

Thanks all.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

how much snow?
2" is a lot different than 2'

I'm not stopping for anything for under $20


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lets say 6-8"


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Probably $30, unless it was really wet and heavy snow then it would be $40

Not because it's any harder to plow, but because he'll pay more to get rid of it because he totally doesn't want to shovel it.

Older person? I'd probably go a little less (i'm a sucker)

Political sticker I don't agree with on his car, I'd probably charge more. 

Of course, all prices are local, and here it's pretty spendy. In the UP it would probably be less.

I still wouldn't stop for less than $20 though.


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks LoneCowboy. I had something similar in mind.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

So a John Kerry sticker === I will not stop for less then $50?

I am with ya. 

How much for a Hillary Clinton sticker?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Basically
I figure they want to tax us, why shouldn't I tax them?

A Hilary/Obama sticker might get a "sorry, can't help ya, call the .gov" :waving:


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Amen to that......!!!


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

we plow and salt most drives here in new mexico for 55.00, we get to at least 50-60 a day if not more. It pays to be one of 7 guys here in town that have a plow. prsport


----------



## BMLS (Nov 25, 2006)

That seems low. My regulars are at $55.00 per storm . I would charge the same for anyone flaging me down.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

LoneCowboy;347037 said:


> how much snow?
> 2" is a lot different than 2'
> 
> I'm not stopping for anything for under $20


$20??? lowballer


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

BRENTMAN;655389 said:


> $20??? lowballer


Here we go again!


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

especially on a flag-down stop.....my reg prices are $35-$45
if i get flagged down its $50 or at the very LEAST $40


----------

